# What type of cam should I get?



## Conspiracy767 (Jan 18, 2010)

What is the best cam to run with a procharger? Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You could run a duration of 226 int. 234exh. with a lift of .598 int. .599 exh and a LSA of 117.

If you want a more aggressive idle run a duration of 224 int. 232exh. with a lift of .581int. .595exh and a LSA of 114. 

Just my humble opinion,


----------



## nmarino91 (May 5, 2010)

i Just asked my local pros at east coast superchargers about that.. I plan on procharging the goat and they have a custom blower cam that is made for turbo supercharged applications... just an idea East Coast Supercharging, Home of the Fastest Performance Supercharged, Turbo C5, C6, Z06, Corvette, GTO, CTSV, GM Trucks, Installers, Dynotuners, Performance Parts Retailers this cam will be my next upgrade.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Blower cams are very different from NA cams.
Give Doug a call at the link above - ECS.
He will give you good info.

Larry


----------

